

Boeing patented a system for recharging drones in mid-air [pdf] - snehesht
http://www.blimpinfo.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/0.pdf

======
snehesht
More on the patent, Here's a video explaining how it works
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=33&v=NGi7KjvR66M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=33&v=NGi7KjvR66M)

